# Venice Trip jan 7th-12th



## surfcowboy

Hey guys I have had a few people back out of a trip i have been planing for some time. I was just wondering if there are any people that might like to join in. I'm in the middle of renting a house boat in venice marina it sleeps 7. if there are 6 people for the trip it's 200 dollars for 5 nights. I plan to fish for 4 days so cost is split evenly. I have enuff gear to go around but if you would like to bring a rig thats fine. 

if you have any questions let me know.

I hope yall have a great weekend

William 

Here are a few photos of the house boat


----------



## surfcowboy

I for got a photo. The last time we were down in venice we fished for 2 days boated 9 yellowfin 7 were over a hunderd pounds and biggest being 140#'s it was a great trip. I have been wanting to do it again.


----------



## tngbmt

do you have a boat or are you chartering?


----------



## surfcowboy

i have a 30ft proline WA which i'm towing down to venice.


----------



## surfcowboy

*Updated info*

Venice i have 1-3 spot open at the moment.

As for lodging the houseboat is $200 a person and that's for 5 night.

Fuel cost I'm not real sure on at this time. i have just changed out my carb. motors to DFI's. I have been told by a few people that it will decresse my fuel consumption by up to 30%. Can any of you comform this.

Right now fuel is $3.00 a gal. down in Venice. I have a 300gal tank on my boat.

As for Bait i used live mullet last time i was down there and some chunking. If i have to buy bait it will most likely be down there.

Also there in the distance factor on where we'll be fishing i have a few spots that have produced in the past. If the weather is keeping us from heading to the tuna grounds. I have a few back up plans to hit the rigs in the protected waters. That is a last resort thing though. I will do my best to get to the tuna grounds. I wouldn't mine putting a wahoo or two in the boat either.

If there are any questions let me know.

William


----------



## OneOut

I am very interested. I've been to Venice once before and loved it.
Can you contact me at [email protected] ?


----------



## huntjunkie

If I am understanding the date correctly as being from Jan 7-12 2010 I am very interested. I live in Houston off of 290. You could grab me on the way by and I can share gas on the way to Venice and back. Send me some details.


----------



## huntjunkie

P.S. I have to be honest I have no offshore experience (wade fisherman) but am a hard worker/fast learner and can pay my way.


----------



## dlbpjb

Are you still needing some company?


----------



## Miles2Fish

Do we need to commit to the entire trip? Could be difficult....


----------



## BIGBADZ71

im interested just let me know if there is a spot open


----------



## gstanford85

Is there still a spot open? If so could you send me a pm with more info?


----------



## bluewateraggie

im packed and ready to go. do you need a deposit commitment? let me know.


----------



## FISH TAILS

I am interested? Is this back and forth or staying out over multi-nights?


----------



## Afishyanado

I have expierance fishing blue water and running my own boat as well. Love to fish. Give me a call or email if you still need and extra person. 1903 678-2920 0r email [email protected]. I need to go tuna fishing bad, I need Sushi


----------



## surfcowboy

I think I have two spots open if the guy dosen't call me back. I might have a 3rd if my buddys new Girlfriend wont let him go. This is an out and back type trips unless the weather is perfect. There is a cabin for sleeping if needed and a full head.

Here is an updated photo of the boat. I just had it painted a month ago.

You can reach me at 979-589-4469 if you could limit your calls to 10am-2pm time frame, that would be great. at 2pm in Texas it's 11pm here in Iraq I try to get to bed around 1130pm


22 days left in Iraq

have a great weekend everyone


----------



## dolphinslayer1

wish you were doing this a couple weeks earlier, ill be manning a booth in houston sportshow those dates...


----------



## surfcowboy

Yall guys know the tuna fishing is really hot that time of year. the big boys are hanging around.


----------



## Yams

I would be there in a heart beat if it wasnt for my sons birthday on the 11th.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## surfcowboy

Only one spot left


----------



## dolphinslayer1

ok theres a chance my company isnt going to do the houston show... ill sign up tentatively....

james


----------



## surfcowboy

did anyone try to call me around 8pm last night? It was 4:51am here i woke up but not in time to answer the phone.


----------



## cwc

Hey bud give me a call. I'll probably be working I should know this week sometime. Is Jon Jon going. 
CHUCK


----------

